# Three dogs left to die in a hot car in Pembrokeshire



## Curious Owl (Jan 27, 2011)

I just read this 

Man arrested after three dogs die in hot car at Pembrokeshire tourist attraction (From Western Telegraph)

If you read the reader's comments, you'll see that a concerned member of the public reported their concern for the dogs to Folly Farm staff 3 hours before the dogs were found dead, a manager checked on the dogs and saw that the windows were open a bit and there was water in the car, so he/she did nothing. Absolutely disgusting.

I can't believe the owners could be so thoughtless, I really hope they get more than a slap on the wrist for this, so terribly sad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

I think someone has already posted this, but it is truly awful, and I hope whomever let this happen is prosecured, named and harried for life. I hadn't heard that someone from the farm had been told. They should be prosecuted too.


----------



## Curious Owl (Jan 27, 2011)

Oops, sorry this has been posted already, I did have a look for it but couldn't see it anywhere!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

I couldn't spot it either. I know I already knew about the dogs, and I'm in Oz, so this is the only spot I would have read it. Must be called something like horrified/disgusted...


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

and they will say .....but it was only for a few minutes......:mad2:


----------



## anneyone (Aug 28, 2012)

god,too cruel.


----------



## petrus (Aug 5, 2012)

Sad... every time i see this kind of news...oh well.. my question... how can people be so irresponsible?


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have already listen about that.


----------

